# Missing Hedgehog!



## Nathd91

Im depressed  I've only had my hedgehog a week and hes suddenly gone missing! He was currently living in a massive cage, which I didn't think he could climb out of as its a plastic tub with high sides, but he did  and now hes missing in the house somewhere! Been missing since this morning now, keep hearing sounds from him and thinking hes under the floorboards, taken up some floorboards and ive left his blanket which he sleeps on under the floor, so hopefully I can nab him.. Grr, im so annoyed with myself, i've checked all my room etc. 
How long can hedgehogs go without food and water? Can't really go to bed without knowing hes safe!


----------



## tut

place food and water dishes all around your house. hopefully if he is near, he may see/smell the food, and come to get it. i am not sure how long they can go without food and water, but hopefully he won't be missing for long. how warm is your house? he needs to be warm too, from what i have noticed the floor is always a little colder than higher up, if you think he may be in the floor boards. they often do try to find the warmest places when they escape, so if you can think of anywhere warm, i would check there.

goodluck, and keep us posted!


----------



## Nathd91

I was just laying in bed and I could hear him munching away at his food I put under the floorboards! So I know where he is, nows the tricky part.. I've only got a small hole to grab him through and I can't lift anymore floor boards up, he's run off down the other end now. Any way I can lure him up here again? There's food, water and his favourite t shirt he sleeps on.. What else?


----------



## tut

maybe put his wheel right where the opening is? when he starts to run, grab him and the wheel up, and never let him go! does he like mealworms? maybe if he does, he will smell them and come? keep us posted. and if you can reply to any of my ideas, maybe i can think of something else, or a way to improve the plan.


----------



## Nathd91

And I've finally got him! I sat there and sat there till he eventually came for food and then grabbed him! But the brave little fella didn't give up easy and go into a ball.. He tried to run back to where I couldn't get him!
He seems a little shaken up but I'm sure he will be fine, just gave him
A little bath and then wrapped him in my t shirt to dry up.. When he fell asleep on my for the first time ever! Must of been his tiring adventure.. Now he's safe and in his cage again with the lid on! Is there anyway I can check for damage on him? As to get out of the cage he had to fall 5ft or so.. He seems to be running around fine all over me, so I guess he was lucky?


----------



## tut

i would say you are . i'm just glad he is okay and you found him. you can check his belly, he might of scraped it getting out of the cage? if he won't let you see his belly, put him in a clear tub, and look under the tub.i am so happy you found him, i was thinking about this all of the time.


----------



## Olympia

I'm so glad you found him and he's OK!


----------



## Hedgies

*My lost hedgehog*

Hi,my hedgehog's name is Hoggy iam looking for him but he is not in our house iam so worried about hoggy because the only thing he can go is in the grass i need some help but iam not a american i live in the Philippines,i try to say it to the kids in our place but they cant see it also,please give me some tips how can i found it


----------

